# Curvier's Dwarf Caiman



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

hi,
just intrested in this species and wanna find out more,
in the future i would love a DWA to keep one of these (not just yet im only 14:lol2,
anyone keep these?
if so what size enclosure do they need?
how much are they?
how hard is it getting a dwal for them?
and any pictures of a fully grown one?
any more info welcomed


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

ReptileKid said:


> hi,
> just intrested in this species and wanna find out more,
> in the future i would love a DWA to keep one of these (not just yet im only 14:lol2,
> anyone keep these?
> ...


Prepare for a shelling here mate after your habitat thread :lol2:
In answer to your questions here goes.

I personally wouldnt keep an adult in anything smaller than a 10 x 5 x ........ with half of that being a pool. I plan of keeping a pair in the nearer future and have set aside an area of 15 x 8 x 8. There will be a 15 x 8 river like feature in there for them and then 5ft of substrate to burrow into for egg laying.!

I have seen babies and adults from around £250 upto £1000 for large animals!

As with everything if you can prove you have any commen sence and can provide for your animals then its easy enough to get a dwa!

I havent got any photos of adults mate but will dig the photos out of the babies i had here for a few weeks on holiday!


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

my pet shop has some they are sub adults and half of the wall taken up with a pool and floor they look soo cool


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i suggest you dont get them till you sort your other reps out.

after being so careless i doubt they will grant you a DWA license sp?

lol yeah they probs look cool bet there a pain to look after?

edit- i will comment on Q's i dont know about about these but i know how tanks go for most animals..

Well like someone said really big enclouser and need room seperat for it obv has to be some sort of glass? not sure on materials of cage tbh.. but as much realistic to the wildlife as you possibly can with plants, water, grass sort of thinks nice big rocks to lie on water plants..things like that if you want one you need thousands of pound and make the enclosuer before even looking for one of them.

bte i dont have a clue about temps all that i just know anythin like this the enclouser needs to be like its habbitat lol


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Lover said:


> i suggest you dont get them till you sort your other reps out.
> 
> after being so careless i doubt they will grant you a DWA license sp?


As i said, IN THE FUTURE, maybe it wont happen,
i just want to learn about this speicies as there amazing reptiles,
please, stick to your beardies and out of my life.


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

ReptileKid said:


> hi,
> just intrested in this species and wanna find out more,
> in the future i would love a DWA to keep one of these (not just yet im only 14:lol2,
> anyone keep these?
> ...



Haha yeah okay, once you can look after your simpler, less dangerous reps, then maybe you could consider this!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

reptile kid grow up love this is a reptile forum i read all about other rep care i just dont own lots of reps because i know if i get more i wont be able to afford or sponge of my parents.. i care for the animals i know that i wont be able to keep them you need to learn that to mate.

yes future you are planign a bit early though..there is website aswell to look on about there care, habitat, food requirments etc..

not many keep them here but whoever does has there hands full they can tell you that but they love having them as 'pets' or rather to see them right in front of your eyes knowing your very lucky to own one.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

think you should grow up 'love'
as you obviously come on here looking to argue with someone, 
please dont turn a decent thread into an argument.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i'm not looking to argue.. you do need to grow up like 'all you keep is a beardie' is a grown up 'come back'
thats just childish..wait you are a child so you wouldn't know.


well with how you act about housing reps then i fel a right to say something here or anywhere else i see a post like this. you dont have the money to supply your reps as you said yourself 'i havnt got a money problem my mum or dad will give me some' tht is a problem on money otherwise you wouldnt need to ask them for money.. a weekend job would do or paper rounds etc will get you small money but it helps.. my cousin is 14 and works in a caf'e at weekend gets her £40 a week.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

calm down guyss, be happyy!:2thumb:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

leave him alone he only wants info on caimans why have people got to interfere in stuff when they dont know the op or dont know anything about the species


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

monitorfan666 said:


> calm down guyss, be happyy!:2thumb:


 this is what trying to learn on a wonderful species turns in to!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

So who are you to question people on the thread .. 

'or dont know anything about the species'

He clearly doesnt know about safty to animals.. desk lamps in a snake viv with a meatal guard still able for snake to rap up on burn itself.. and iguna cage with a desk lamp with dangling cable which i didn't know if had mesh on or not.

Ok al let you get to it i will be the one laughing when something happens which people told you about.. and if your reps not in tip top housing or whatever i highly doubt you will get the animal your asking about.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Lover said:


> So who are you to question people on the thread ..
> 
> 'or dont know anything about the species'
> 
> He clearly doesnt know about safty to animals.. desk lamps in a snake viv with a meatal guard still able for snake to rap up on burn itself.. and iguna cage with a desk lamp with dangling cable which i didn't know if had mesh on or not.


 FOR CHRIST SAKE!
I do not use a desk lamp, i even sent you pictures on a PM!!!
Are you dumb or just looking to argue???


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

what do you call these in your boas viv..
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/211568-opinions-my-boas-viv.html

and then you admitted to one in your iguana cage.. which i cant find pic now haha

even if you used it 2 days a rep can still burn itself on the metal on the light stand?


i'm not dumb you shouldn't question me on that lol!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

BTW some websites.. if you google there is some others

Crocodilian Captive Care FAQ (Caiman, Alligator, Crocodile)

some other info..
Dwarf Caiman Care Sheet

see who sells or owns them ask them about care and things.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Lover said:


> what do you call these in your boas viv..
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/211568-opinions-my-boas-viv.html
> 
> and then you admitted to one in your iguana cage.. which i cant find pic now haha
> ...


 yay, lets bring this thread up again....
Its been and gone.. please get over it, ive sent you pics,
its now a fine and safe viv. please, how about you just leave it now,
you've obiously not got much else to do.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Repkid,every time you post a new set up it's inadequate it seems,people tell you yet instead of listening to more experienced and informed keepers you blatantly object and claim you know perfectly well how to keep reptiles safely and correctly.If this was the case,people wouldn't be mentioning the problems in the first place.
You also advertise your services as a reptile rescue service,yet you demonstrate no knowledge or any of the skills required to be one.Christ you even claimed recently that your temps were fine and you had no need for thermostats!Your teenage arrogance is not only your own downfall,but sadly that of the charges in your care.Listen to those who know more.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

You never said the desk lamp was gone outa there.. there is other things i could comment on but i cba cause you don't listen lol
its mistakes like them you feel quilty for if something was to happen..good like with the reps lol


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Barry.M you had it now he seems to thik he has a answer to everything he will soon learn he aint right on everything lol
i dont keep the animals he has but im interested in all animals been on forums years to know about them so at least i know so what if i don't own them right!


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

might aswell closer thread please mod,
its getting boring with people that have nothing more else to do then argue on a thread totaly off subject.

Lover- feel free to look at the pictures of my very healthy reps, 
thanks


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Ever think others might get bored trying to get you to do right by your animals?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Just seen your little comment there reptileKID get over yourself.
i wish it was really nice vivs to look at tbh.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

why doesnt everyone just grow up, theres already page after page of the same repetitive bull:censor: on the other thread


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

i think they are pretty cool too and would like to lean about them however i would like to have experence with other DWA animals such as another water dwelling creature


----------



## WinterMillennium (Sep 7, 2007)

i love how this guy's response to any constructive criticism is to ask for the thread to be locked :lol2:

also quite interested to learn about caimans actually, only DWA i have any interest in... any keepers happy to post up pics/setups/experience etc?


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

Umm i wouldn't have any of the snakes... how much room do they require fully grown?


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

WinterMillennium said:


> i love how this guy's response to any constructive criticism is to ask for the thread to be locked :lol2:
> 
> also quite interested to learn about caimans actually, only DWA i have any interest in... any keepers happy to post up pics/setups/experience etc?


 i wouldnt call it constructive criticism, 
its a total unrelated topic that i would just like learning a bit about.


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

The majority if people on this forum are complete and utter tools to be honest, the majority have as much experience as my 13 month old daughter and advise on things they have no clue about. How about everyone shuts the :censor: up and sticks to the thread. 

If the lads a complete :censor: everyone going on at him isn’t going to achieve anything, if your really worried then report it to the rspca for christ sake, everyone’s behind a screen and thinks there gods gift to reptile keeping. There are very few keepers on here whom actually are worth listening to and most of the time they don’t post due to idiots that have a millionth of there experience under lining them!

Rant over :lol2:


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

Lover said:


> Just seen your little comment there reptileKID get over yourself.
> i wish it was really nice vivs to look at tbh.


OMG I just read through this thread again.
Cannot believe how arrogant this little :censor: is seriously. ReptileKID does not possess the skills or knowledge to run a reptile rescue, why at your age your age your doing it anyway, you haven't got the age to have that kind of knowledge! If you wanna do a rescue service shouldn't you be out working, not arguing on here?
Bye bye


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

malthereplover said:


> OMG I just read through this thread again.
> Cannot believe how arrogant this little :censor: is seriously. ReptileKID does not possess the skills or knowledge to run a reptile rescue, why at your age your age your doing it anyway, you haven't got the age to have that kind of knowledge! If you wanna do a rescue service shouldn't you be out working, not arguing on here?
> Bye bye


if you read it says will rehome, not i am a rehoming service/centre.


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

malthereplover said:


> OMG I just read through this thread again.
> Cannot believe how arrogant this little :censor: is seriously. ReptileKID does not possess the skills or knowledge to run a reptile rescue, why at your age your age your doing it anyway, you haven't got the age to have that kind of knowledge! If you wanna do a rescue service shouldn't you be out working, not arguing on here?
> Bye bye


I hardly think the lad runs a reptile rescue it appears he has taken in a few animals that have neeed homes wrong or rite. If you look around the forum most clowns advertise the fact they'll rehome. And as for "you haven't got the age to have that kind of knowledge" maybe this refers to your skill & knowledge levels however at 13 i had kept and worked with a vast range of species and was punching well above my weight so to speak with what i knew. 

As in my last post why the :censor: people cant keep quiet and just answer the questions should they have the knowledge too if not do everyone a favour and keep shut as getting drawn into it really is not very mature. 

Before anyone comments on me preaching i have 13 years experience and knowledge and have various qualifications and accolades to back up my comments.!


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh and before anyone says i am something to do with "reptilekid" do everyone a favour and refrain as i am neither asscioated nor have ever had any contact with this lad!


----------



## *lauren* (Nov 2, 2008)

o my god, i cant believe im reading another thread involving this kid that has yet again turned in to a argument.
he is 14 years old. he cant go out and buy a bloody caiman tomoro can he?
he was asking a question which is what this forum is for. this thread has got nothing to do with his set ups.
for god sake.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

exactly, my opinion of it is that this is no different to bullying hes a child, ffs give him a break, the whole of the first thread that went on pages and pages was one thing because it was about how his animals were kept, but this is a totally different subject, people cant follow him around thread to thread giving him a hard time, whatever he has done, its victimising and not fair.


----------



## mike12 (Aug 30, 2008)

I agree with Tom B this kid just wants to get some more knowledge, ok he might be a bit of a :censor: but just constantly arguing not gonna help, its becuase of things like this that i really dont enjoy coming on here as much, it sometimes makes me feel (and i am sure other people too) that they dont dare ask a question as they may get slated, i thought this place was to help people and pass on knowledge???? If people are that worried about this lads husbandry report as previously said coz arguing on here is gonna do nowt. Cmon people : victory:


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

SiUK said:


> exactly, my opinion of it is that this is no different to bullying hes a child, ffs give him a break, the whole of the first thread that went on pages and pages was one thing because it was about how his animals were kept, but this is a totally different subject, people cant follow him around thread to thread giving him a hard time, whatever he has done, its victimising and not fair.


Agreed Si!

And i hate to :censor: on your fire "*lauren*" but yes he could go out and get a caimen, the availability of dangerous animals is extreme with alot being un-licensed keepers owning these animals and selling them onto all sorts of people including children. I have seen kids buying caimen in hamm aswell as cobras. Again another case of think we know it all. Why people feel the need to use this kid as an ego gain i will never know. Lives clearly lack something, i found the army great for that so for all you bullies and quite frankly pathetic individuals how about joining the army. :lol2:


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

Tom_b said:


> I hardly think the lad runs a reptile rescue it appears he has taken in a few animals that have neeed homes wrong or rite. If you look around the forum most clowns advertise the fact they'll rehome. And as for "you haven't got the age to have that kind of knowledge" maybe this refers to your skill & knowledge levels however at 13 i had kept and worked with a vast range of species and was punching well above my weight so to speak with what i knew.
> 
> As in my last post why the :censor: people cant keep quiet and just answer the questions should they have the knowledge too if not do everyone a favour and keep shut as getting drawn into it really is not very mature.
> 
> Before anyone comments on me preaching i have 13 years experience and knowledge and have various qualifications and accolades to back up my comments.!


Hang on a mo', when I was 13, I was Punching above my weight so to speak, I had also worked with a huge array of animals, what I was saying this lad obv, has still not got this experience quite obv!


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

Tom_b said:


> Agreed Si!
> 
> And i hate to :censor: on your fire "*lauren*" but yes he could go out and get a caimen, the availability of dangerous animals is extreme with alot being un-licensed keepers owning these animals and selling them onto all sorts of people including children. I have seen kids buying caimen in hamm aswell as cobras. Again another case of think we know it all. Why people feel the need to use this kid as an ego gain i will never know. Lives clearly lack something, i found the army great for that so for all you bullies and quite frankly pathetic individuals how about joining the army. :lol2:


Yeah sure, do you wanna join first!


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

malthereplover said:


> Yeah sure, do you wanna join first!


Have been for the past 18 months chap so have no need to re-join as its my current occupation. 

And just because he is keeping them in a :censor: setup doesnt mean that he doesnt have the knowledge this can be pure arrogance and believe me ive met plenty of 13/14 with bundles of it.! 

I am not arguing with anyone on here have far better things to be doing all i am saying is the lad has done wrong and i think he knows it but this thread had nothing to do with anything else.! 

Will a MOD please clean this thread of just close it. Reptilekid feel free to PM me about the caimen and i will advise through that.!


----------



## *lauren* (Nov 2, 2008)

Tom_b said:


> Agreed Si!
> 
> And i hate to :censor: on your fire "*lauren*" but yes he could go out and get a caimen, the availability of dangerous animals is extreme with alot being un-licensed keepers owning these animals and selling them onto all sorts of people including children. I have seen kids buying caimen in hamm aswell as cobras. Again another case of think we know it all. Why people feel the need to use this kid as an ego gain i will never know. Lives clearly lack something, i found the army great for that so for all you bullies and quite frankly pathetic individuals how about joining the army. :lol2:


ok fair enough,you put my fire out:lol2:
but i still think its wrong that people pick on this kid for asking a question.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

lol when it died down other crap happened.. nah my point is he is young yeah and maybe coming on here he should post more mature because most of us are adults or at least act it.

i just thought i was discusted with some things to do with vivs and that he shouldn't look into these sort of animals till he knows he has the money etc.. i wanted meerkats, skunks, ferrets etc at that age its worn off because you may not get what your aiming for in life.. its hard to get a job in my area dont know about others areas.

i was on topic i was talking about his rep care to compare to how his care for this animal may be.

and why people censoring things out like swearing rather rude tbh.. no need to swear is there? its only a forum and people confronting each other not like a grudge or like i met the guy or out.

i just thought when i saw this it was just like OMG and i was only just looking or typing on the other thread so i was a bit confuzzled lol

yeah ive had lots of pets under 16 but i had a extra job, did chores & parents helped my build stuff and hand me money if i was low but i payed them back when i had it. I just think some people need to be independant when looking after there own animals.. i have many famiyl pets i dont pay for but i never bought them my mum,dad, nan or brother wanted them.

i don't mean to offend people i just wnt to get my point across like many others.

Kim x



edit- btw it says in the sig (so yeah will RESCUE thats what a rescue organisation does btw i take in rodents sometimes but thats only because i have so much rodent stuff.)'*-Will rescue&rehome most reptiles in the Bristol area.' *


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

so your putting across i dont help?
i think i help more then ALOT of kids my age, since i was 2 my dads been in a wheelchair with MS, i help him with alot, he also still works for a charity in a hospital, i help out alot with this charity, while alot of kids my age go out and get drunk on fridays i go to charity meetings etc to help him, so yes i get money off my parents because i help out. I cant see how you were 'disgusted' by my vivs, they were all a fine size for the age of the reptile, lighting, hides etc and temp were correct.
anyway please keep to the topic.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats fair enough Kim and I understand peoples concern, at the same time i dont think its fair on the kid, to go on and on


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

not exactly discusted it was a word i typed not overlooking i was shocked at the size of BD and them desk lamps thats all i told you that..and if the beardies were rehomed shortly then great.. just remember to keep some spares(larger vivs) if you rescue.

I know you help your dad i don't doubt that i work volentery alot too.. i donate to Cancer reserch, i have a sponsered dog called spot and rex and i also give money to children in need.. we all do things like that its how generous alot of people are i also worked volentery for a school for 6 months and i fostered puppies and kittens for rspca with my god parent.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

As Tom has said why you all jumping on his back, he's come to ask a question not come on here for an arguement, this like tom said is the reason the people that are more knowledge-able dont come on here so much as there are too many know it alls sat behind the computer screen making out there Mark o shea. It's good that we have such a large community interested in reptiles but whats not good is all the arguing and beating down. Lover you have truely shown you have the IQ and personality of a 3 year old. All this moaning and throwing your doll out of the pram is showing that you really dont have anything better to do than pick on this kid, and as for preaching about all this stuff you do for charity well done, do you want a medal? I've done lots of things also for charity but i dont go shouting it off the rooftops for recognition.

Back to the OP the best thing you could do is join a crocodilian forum matey like this one..

Kingsnake.com - Herpforum  > Lizard Forums > Crocodilians, theres bound to be some brits on there that can show you some direction on where to learn, failing that googles good: victory:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

If you notice i said 'we all do things like that its how generous alot of people are' i aint saying everyone else doesnt donate to charity haha im sayin he aint the only one an all who donates to charity or helps.
No im not the 3 year old he is the one who needs to grow up this aint school here..l as you gather from the other thread i int the only one thinking it.


----------



## nocturnalbynature (Oct 24, 2008)

*Wtf*

surely this is a pi$$ take thread... the "adults" on this forum that are just looking to bully this kid (because thats what it is) have me laughing my @rse off! if you dont know about caiman thrn stay out of the thread! even if he did nothing for his parents to give him money what the hell does it have to do with people on here?! he doesnt have to explain himself.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I aint sayin he should explain himself he is the one who took it the wrong way..and explained himself... ?

just them little kid comments was really imature...like all u have is a bearded dragon stick to that just cause i have one of them atm doesnt mean i aint had other reps lmao


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

I have PM'd a mod to close this thread as anymore off subject and we'll be talking about blomming cars!


----------

